# Got to love Black Friday Sales



## KZOR (25/11/16)

Just ordered all of the spools below from USA for R1400 including shipping thanks to 30% discount.

Nichrome Series 80 Resistance Wire24GA (0.51 mm) 1.64 Ohms/ft Resistance / 100' 
Stainless Steel Wire 316L38 AWG / 250' 
Stainless Steel Wire 316L34 AWG / 250' 
Stainless Steel Wire 316L32 AWG / 250' 
Stainless Steel Wire 316L28 AWG / 250' 
Stainless Steel Wire 316L26 AWG / 250' 
Stainless Steel Wire 316L24 AWG / 250' 
Nichrome Series 80 Resistance Wire28GA (0.32 mm) 4.08 Ohms/ft Resistance / 100' 
Nichrome Series 80 Resistance Wire34GA (0.16 mm) 16.38 Ohms/ft Resistance / 250' 
Nichrome Series 80 Resistance Wire32GA (0.20 mm) 10.586 Ohms/ft Resistance / 250' 
Nichrome Series 80 Resistance Wire30GA (0.254 mm) 6.76 Ohms/ft Resistance / 250' 
Nichrome 80 - Ribbon Flat Wire0.5x0.1mm Ribbon Flat 100' 
Nichrome 80 - Ribbon Flat Wire0.4x0.1mm Ribbon Flat 100'

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (25/11/16)

That's a crap load of wire and at a great price.


----------



## KZOR (25/11/16)

Yea .....got so frustrated trying to find SA suppliers but they all too expensive or only sell in 30ft spools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (25/11/16)

Hey @KZOR could you spare me a few cms of wire bru?


----------



## Bearshare (26/11/16)

what store @KZOR


----------



## KZOR (26/11/16)

@Bearshare

https://www.lightningvapes.com/

They still have this 30% off special running for 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

